# Microphone Recording is muffled



## KarateJ (Aug 23, 2001)

I'm having trouble recording with my microphone. I have tried adjusting controls buying a new mic everything I can think of. And now I'm just plain frustrated. I know pretty general stuff about computers but I'm not a computer tech yet so what can I do ???


----------



## RonK (Apr 29, 2000)

Double click the sound icon in the task bar then make sure the mic volume is shown. If it's not hit Options , Properties add the mike. In the bottom of the Mic Volume there is and Advanced Button. Hit that and make sure Mic Boost is checked.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

also make sure you have the quality of the recording set to 44,100Hz Stereo 16Bit.

If you are really serious about microphone sound quality, get one of these http://www.astatic.com/cb/desktop_microphones.htm and wire it up to a 1/8" mini male stereo plug.

Preferably the Astatic Knight Eagle. I use an older style of that microphone. The mic will cost ya some $$ though.


----------

